# Operas that contain fairly easy grammar and words? (Non English)



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm looking for operas that have fairly simple grammar for the most part, and possibly have spoken bits as well, I'm going to need to learn Italian at some point for a trip, I already know some Russian, and I know French very well.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

You say you need to learn Italian but you don´t ask for operas in Italian.
The Flying Dutchman by Richard Wagner have easy words.
Also Salome by Richard Strauss and Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor by Otto Nicolai.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

Il Barbiere - I've learned it only listening over and over again. Easy for me to understand what they say.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Well I meant to! Sorry for not being too specific.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

If you know French very well, perhaps "Carmen" and "Manon" would be a good place to start. 
Another possibility would be "Dialogues des Carmelites".


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Manok said:


> I'm looking for operas that have fairly simple grammar for the most part, and possibly have spoken bits as well, I'm going to need to learn Italian at some point for a trip, I already know some Russian, and I know French very well.


I do have Italian cousins who do know nothing about opera.
They hardly can't understand it as it is "older Italian"
So take a proper course.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Pugg said:


> I do have Italian cousins who do know nothing about opera.
> They hardly can't understand it as it is "older Italian"
> So take a proper course.


Thanks, I can only assume it's like someone now reading something like Sherlock Holmes, without the proper vocabulary.


----------

